# inexpensive led lighting for 2.5 gallon?



## thatgmc (Jul 4, 2010)

Absolut Talent said:


> I am looking for a cheap led lighting system for my 2.5 gallon (i think its about 12" long tank)
> 
> Its just a shrimp tank, with some java moss and i put a water sprite plantlet to see if it could make it. So really, high crazy light isnt needed. I just want something so the shrimp and I can see in the tank :hihi:
> 
> I had seen the Marineland led light (about $35 at places) that looks like it would fit the tank. But thats more than wanted to spend on just a small tank that might not be kept. Any other decent cheap choices out there?


Amazon.com: 20W LED Aquarium Flood Light COOL White High Power Fish Tank Lighting Reef Plant D?cor Salt Fresh H2O Main Lighting, Sub Lighting, Fresh Water Tanks, Salt Water Tanks: Home Improvement


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

A 20W LED flood on a 2.5G? Mercy!

Try this:
Amazon.com: Deep Blue Solarflare Micro LED 6700k Light: Pet Supplies

Or this:
Amazon.com : Finnex Might Ray 21 LED Light, 18 White, 3 Blue : Aquarium Lights : Pet Supplies


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

a simple desk lamp with a 13w cfl will also be a good choice or if you find a desk lamp you like and fits in your area you can always put an LED bulb in it (if you can find one in 6500k)


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

Perhaps a couple of these:

http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-su...uction-mount-goosneck-led-6700k-daylight.html


----------



## Absolut Talent (Feb 5, 2014)

thanks for the info guys

I think I will stay clear from a Flood light for now, seems like way too much for such a small tank

The finnex looks like it will not work with the glass top I have on the tank
But the Solarflare one looks like it might fit the bill. Wish it had a on/off switch though.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

You'd want to have it on a timer. It'll on off for you

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

I have my finnex on risers made by fuze (member here) and I love them and it works with a glass lid. 
















Here is the rim of a standard 5.5 and it'll fit in that. You can see it in the background. 









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes I suggest the deep blue solare flare micro led light also.

Its pretty bright for the price.

Also if you need the led light to spread a bit wider you can unscrew the optics lens it has on it just carefull of water splashing up it.


----------

